# I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you think?



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

these are a bit old
















newer
























more recent

















Do you think he is fat?


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

Wow. Yes! ^^;


----------



## Leiren (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

hahaha big rats are the best..so snuggly and stuff.I hope mine gets that big


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

LOL he looks so annoyed in the one photo......... indeed he is a huge rat!!!


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

VERY VERY BIG!!!!! I think he's even bigger then my Zepher was..... 8O 8O


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

8O are you sure hes not part guinea pig haha!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

How much does he weigh?


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

The first set, I thought, he's a bit chubby, but I wouldn't worry much. I'd call him a squishy boy.

In the second (more recent) set, I'm afraid he's extremely obese and it's going to seriously affect his health and lifespan. He will have problems getting around if he doesn't already, and will be more prone to hind-end degeneration. In other words, he's going to suffer for the weight if he doesn't already.

What do you feed him? Does he get lots of exercise?


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

Yes does he have and use a wheel?


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

I'd be concerned about his weight as well. They've actually found that the less fattening food they eat, the longer they live. Provided other things like cancer, etc. don't get in the way.

You definately need to get that boy some exercise.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

If he doesn't use a wheel fill your bathtub with room temp luke warm water and make him swim.


----------



## cocorat316 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

Sorry, but his is sorta HUGE -Molly


----------



## Leiren (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*











HAHA.
<3


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

Does he have a friend? That might help him out.

Some excercise ideas: Daily fun run time for at least an hour. Make sure you hand wrestle with him. Cat toy feathers on a string (my rats go CRAAZY over these) balls to chase, wheels (though he probably won't use it but it's worth the try)

But yeah I think cutting down the treats and keeping him on a simple lab block with veggies at night is the important thing. You might try to put his lab blocks and veggies throughout the cage so he has to work to get to them. That or wrap some up in a paper towel and hang it so he has to work to shred the towel.

But if he doesn't have a friend: A friend would help IMMENSLY with his weight! Rats wrestle all the time. They are truely social creatures and need friends. Without them they can waste away ):


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

Low fat, low protein diet has been proven to help extend a rat's natural lifespan. A lean rat is almost always healthier overall. Your boy is big boned in the first pics but definitely obese in the last ones. He's beautiful but see if you can improve his diet/exercise regime.


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

When I first got him he was a bag of very sick bones. I has grown al ot in those 8-9 months.

I made a dr appointment for him. I will get him weighed then and ask if he is too fat.

He doesn't have a wheel. I was thinking of getting one but I don't think he will use it. He is rather lazy. He dose climb over my shoes and book selfs. He will play with one of those dangling cat toy thing but gets bored after about a minute and starts hoping away to do something else. Most of his fave things dont require much activity. Biting holes in shirts. Nipping my grandmas feet, trimming my nails, laying in front of a fan, being massaged..he wags his tail and kisses me when I pet him. 
I play with him for at least an hour every day. I am growing him some grass in a rubber made container for him to pay in. I got another one to put water and peas in.

Any suggestions of activity's I can do with my lazy rat.


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

I wrestle with him. He rolls on his back and kicks me with those big goofy feet. I tried getting him to play with balls. I got him ping pong balls. He ignores them. Im vegan. He gets loads of veggies. 

His tail could use a good cleaning. I will go try and make him swim.


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

wow. 
Yes, he's quite large.


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

He hated swimming. But his tail is clean.
I took some pics.









Dont pinch my fat rolls!








He had a fortune cookie stashed under my bed
































Senting








Snowball mode


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

He's very cute! At least his tail is clean, even if he didn't like swimming. 

Really, I think the best thing would be to let him free-roam as much as possible. Try and keep things interesting... build him "box castles" or mazes for him to run around in, maybe get a dryer hose tube for him to run through, etc. Try getting (or making) those cat toys on a stick, and see if you can get him to chase it around. The more active he is, the better.


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

So he is still fat in the new pics...


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

Yep. Basically, rats should be more or less streamlined... There shouldn't be any rolls or... LOL, I'm trying to think of what to call them. Pouches of fat, perhaps?

There is a special block made by Harlan Teklad that is low-protein/low-fat. It's the #2014 Lab Block. It's good for protein sensitive or overweight rats. I'd suggest looking into it. It doesn't have animal protein or fish meal, is made only of natural ingredents and uses soybean oil as a perservative.

You can order it through Kim's Ark Rat Rescue:
http://www.kimsarkrescue.org/content/view/35

Or here:
http://www.theratshop.com/shop.php?cat=3


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

Some rats look a bit chunky when they're sitting, because of how their spine bends, but they shouldn't look chubby while stretched out. So yes, he's probably too big. I'd cut his diet down to the basics, no seeds, no eggs, nothing very fattening, and no treats. Veggies would be fine, though. And try to get him to chase something... feathers can work... friends work....


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*



Kimmiekins said:


> Yep. Basically, rats should be more or less streamlined... There shouldn't be any rolls or... LOL, I'm trying to think of what to call them. Pouches of fat, perhaps?


I call it some serious rollage! xD Haha


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

My god I'm surprised his legs can still support all of that weight 8O I'm surprised he even has the energy to walk.. For him to be that big is probably equivalent to a human weighing in at close to 500lbs... :?


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

I'm so sorry that his weight isn't healthy for him, because, aside from the health risks, I would say that, otherwise, he is a HUGE, BEAUTIFUL boy! Love to him! How old is he?


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

Oh my gosh... he is really overweight. Poor thing  

Here are some good examples of big, yet trim, boys:

Squee...










Doesn't Polka look happy?  










Dwarfie...










Widdershins...










Nigel is my biggest boy, but even at that, he has no "rolls" or anything like that.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

Forgot to ask -- what do you feed him exactly?


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

All I have read is that hes a vegan and he gets loads of veggies. xD


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

Your rat has moobs, or man boobs, definitely overweight. He's gorgeous though, but NOT because he is squishy...LOL. Is he solid or squishy fat?


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

I got him about a week or two before christams. He was marked as a large feeder. I guess he is about 9 months..?
I dont feed him the same thing every day. I will take a pic of the plate I make up for him today. It usuly romaine, carrots, jello, a few noodles, few brazil nuts, some penut butter cereal puffs, some fruit. I will give him real cheese. I dont know if soy is ok for rats. Sometimes I will give him a bit of soy meat. I dont know if to much soy is bad for them. Is their gi short or long? 

He is kinda both solid and squishy. I can feel his spine. I find out when he wakes up if he is more on the solid side or the squishy side. I will try to take a picture of him stretched out too.

Moobs...lol


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

I'd cut out the jello, the nuts, the cereal (maybe switch to total or something more healthy, if you wish), and the cheese.

Do you feed any staple to ensure proper vitamin/nutrient intake? (lab blocks, dog food, etc?)


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

I never can understand why people treat overweight rats like a joke (not saying anyone here is). Well, I guess they are kind of cute. But honestly...its so unhealthy that I just can't see whats cute about it. I would get him on a diet ASAP.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

Soy is generally okay. Too much of anything isn't good, though.

Okay, Forensic basically said it all, but I'll give my 2 cents.

Romaine is fine, though I'd give him a few varities of leaves... Kale is a good one. Just no iceberg, it's mostly water.

Carrots are good.

Take out the jello. It's pure sugar and water.

What kind of noodles?

Nuts should be a treat only, not a daily thing.

Take out the peanut butter cereal. Again, sugar and fat. Not needed. You could give regular Cheerios, wheat and rice puffs, etc. No need for a sugar cereal.

Fruit isn't bad, but it'd be best to cut down to maybe once or twice a week, no more.

He needs a staple food as well. Lab blocks are excellent, or a Suebees mix. I mentioned the "diet" lab blocks in an earlier post, I would highly recommend putting him on them.

Just removing the jello, nuts and sugar cereal from his diet should show noticeable difference. He does need a more balanced staple, though.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

Again, does he have a friend? Not having a friend to wrestle with during those 23 hours you can't be with him would make him lethargic and more likely to pack on the pounds.

Get that rat a male friend!!

He could be a Zucker rat ): I would try hard to get his weight down. Zucker rats have higher chances of diabetes and chronic heart failure as well as hind leg degeneration when older.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

Good point, Poppy...I hadn't thought about Zucker rats...


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

Hes an only child. Do you thing 2-3 hours is enough play time a day? Thats what he usuly gets but no less then an 1 hour.
This is the ceral I give him. I only give him like 4 puffs
http://www.worldpantry.com/cgi-bin/ncommerce3/ProductDisplay?prmenbr=179660&prrfnbr=192439
He loves jello. I give him Dole fruit gels. Only a spoon full or two.
He would ony get about 4 brazil nuts and the type of pasta depends on what I ate that day.
He doesn't like rat food. I have tried different types. When I first got him I would give him hamster food. He just picked out what he liked. His vet recommends regal rat. He wont eat it. I even tried putting peanut butter, cheese, jelly on it. He just ate it off. About a week ago I picked up Premium Menu rat food by Vitakraft. So far he seems to like that more then the other rat foods. But he didn't eat the vitamin part.

Heres what he got today.








Normally he would have been giving 3 or 4 pieces of everything.

I googled Zucker rats. What questions should I ask the vet? Is there tests to determine if he is a zucker? Is there treatment?

I think he is 2.5 pounds.
I weighed my self not holding him then holding him. And got the difference. I don't know how accurate that is.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

Like I said, the jello, nuts and cereal are probably a large part of the problem. You could try a high-quality, low protein dog food, but I'd honestly suggest trying lab blocks and the like again. Not hamster food... It's party candy, part things rats won't digest and the corn can contain mold. Give him enough for a few days, and don't give him more until he finishes it. He will. He might be stubborn about it at first, because he's used to, more or less, candy. But he will eventually eat it, because he knows he'll have to. Don't give in and give him anything else. He NEEDS to eat something that's more balanced. His health, and possibly his life, could be as stake.

2.5 lbs is HUGE, if that's accurate. We have a very overweight boy in the rescue (fed cat food & hamster mix daily), and he's just under a pound...



















He's already lost a good amount of weight since being here. The rolls are gone, now he's just a big big boy. And he's still overweight.

Your poor boy is very unhealthy. 

2-3 hours a day is alright. I can't remember what your answer was, but he really SHOULD have a friend. It would help most likely. He'll be more active in the cage.


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

Im going to some craft fair tomorrow near my moms boyfriends house. I saw a lot of pet smarts around there. I will stop in and see if the have lab blocks or any other rat food I think Noah will eat. I will pick up a wheel too. I dont think he will use it. I will get anything that looks like it might encourage movement. Im going to try everything before getting another rat. Noah is such a prince he whips me around. I think he might get jealous. The fam definitely does not want another one. But if it comes down to it I will get him a rat friend. Do you think his cage is big enough for 2 rats? You can see it on the first page.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

He more than likely won't use a wheel. Why not get him a friend? The cage you have is big enough for 4-5 rats. That would promote movement. Of course, remember to quarantine the new rat for 3 weeks before bringing him into your home.

The only good food at Petsmart for rats is Mazuri lab blocks. Anything else is pretty terrible, so steer clear of it. 

You can't just feed animals random things - they need a staple diet where they get all the things they need.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

I don't care how much he likes what you're giving him, to be honest. You need to switch to something more appropriate, without any bells and whistles. The rat is smart enough to refuse to eat the stuff that's good for him if he knows you'll fold and give him sweet treats and such.

I'd order a pound of Harlan Teklad off the internet (you won't find it elsewhere) and give him that, and nothing else until he starts eating it.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

I agree with Forensic.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

Yes Forensic is right and even if you think it's crul to "starve" him untill he eats the new stuff HE WILL NOT STARVE. He has enough FAT on his body that if you locked him in a cage with nothing but water he'd be FINE for A MONTH OR MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And I'm NOT KIDDING!!!!!!!!!!!!! If your ratsy was human it would be a 5 HUNDRED POUND human!!!!!!

Do you think that's healthy?


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

I hope that no one took my former post as, "you have to be fat and squishy to be cute." I didn't mean that. I just meant that, he is very lovable, and it's too bad that he is overweight, but even though he IS overweight, he's still lovable to me. Kissies to him, and if he loses a little weight, a scratch on the ears from me for his victory! 

I got my boy, Augustus, a Little Brother rat (Buscemi,) and after a quarantine period and a "getting to know you" period, they love each other a lot! 

What is this boy's name? EDIT: Oh, Noah, I saw. Cute name!

Y'know who he reminds me of? "Scabbers," Ron's rat in the Harry Potter books. (Scabbers is said to be quite large - I got the impression in the books that he was MUCH larger than he appears in the films.)

ANYONE WHO KNOWS WHAT HAPPENS INVOLVING SCABBERS IN BOOK 3 AND LATER: Shhhhh! Some people haven't read that part yet!


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

He is deff on a diet now. He got no jello today. After seeing the other rats I see how fat he is. I tried giving him rat food but he did not eat it. m looking around for diet lab blocks for him. I think Im just going to order them becasue the pets stores around me don't see to carry it. They just carry the junk rat food.
Whats the best brand?


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

I posted earlier in the thread about HT blocks that are low in protein. I also posted links to order them online.



> There is a special block made by Harlan Teklad that is low-protein/low-fat. It's the #2014 Lab Block. It's good for protein sensitive or overweight rats. I'd suggest looking into it. It doesn't have animal protein or fish meal, is made only of natural ingredents and uses soybean oil as a perservative.
> 
> You can order it through Kim's Ark Rat Rescue:
> www.kimsarkrescue.org/...nt/view/35
> ...


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

I feed Harlan rat blocks, which you can only order from the internet. Someone here gave me a link, once...I don't have it at my fingertips, but I'm sure someone will post it who knows.

These are GOOD rat blocks. (This is in the opinion of Buscemi, my baby rat, who has choice of many different goodies, but LOVES his blocks!)


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

I just ordered. I got him the Wobust Wodent Wheel too.


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

Well, he certainly is "Wobust," as it were! 

Dieting and exercising are hard for all of us. We all love Noah just exactly as he is, of course, but, for his happiness, we just want him to be healthy.

It's possible that he doesn't like exercising because he ~is~ so fat...I mean, if you tied a gallon of water to each of your arms and legs, and just dragged that extra weight around, doing what you normally do, it would wear you out to the point that exercise would not be first on your list of things "to do."

I'll bet that, as he gets slimmer, he gets more active, as well.

Good luck on your new diet and exercise program, Noah!!!


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

Ha ha, there was another wheel on there but this one described his body shape. He doesn't use his tubes on his cage. I used to be able to kinda put him in and give him a soft stuff up and he would go through them. I cant stuff him in anymore. He is to fat. 

When I got him he was a bag of bones. He was lazy then too. The only time he runs is if he is stashing something, something scared him, or he got caught doing something hes not supposed to. He will adventure around my room. Climbing on the books and shoes. Jumping on boxes. I will tickle him and he will fight with my had then flip over on his back and kick me with his back feet. He is happy. He is just more of a lap rat. He will jump on my lap and lay down for a massage. He will boggle his eyes and brux at me. He even wags his tail when he is really relaxed when I stroke pet him from his nose all down his body.


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

Awww...I wish Noah could come for a visit! He sounds very pet-able!


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

My dough boy is a cuddlier. He would prob like to visit and get fussed over. I did a report on rodents in a paleontology class and brought him in. He is such a ham. One office lady really took a liking to him.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

That is so adorable.

You could try buying PVC pipe in a four inch size - I bet he could fit through that! :-D

What if you tried using free roam time to teach him his name, if he doesn't already know it?

Try to use a large area, bring a bag of diet type treats, and move around the room calling his name and treating him when he comes. Eventually, he'll start to chase you and get some exercise that way.

I do this with all of mine at the same time. It is hilarious. Just don't forget to let him catch you once and a while!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*



JESSU said:


> He is deff on a diet now. He got no jello today. After seeing the other rats I see how fat he is. I tried giving him rat food but he did not eat it. m looking around for diet lab blocks for him. I think Im just going to order them becasue the pets stores around me don't see to carry it. They just carry the junk rat food.
> Whats the best brand?


Harlan Teklad 2014 is likely your best bet.

How long did you give him to eat the rat food? He won't starve himself. He WILL eat what he's given.


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*



Sparker said:


> That is so adorable.
> 
> You could try buying PVC pipe in a four inch size - I bet he could fit through that! :-D
> 
> ...


He knows his name but is a selective listener. He will come if he thinks he will get a treat. If not he will take his time and comes when he feels like it.


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*



Forensic said:


> JESSU said:
> 
> 
> > He is deff on a diet now. He got no jello today. After seeing the other rats I see how fat he is. I tried giving him rat food but he did not eat it. m looking around for diet lab blocks for him. I think Im just going to order them becasue the pets stores around me don't see to carry it. They just carry the junk rat food.
> ...


Thats what I ordered. I gave him 24 hours. I don't know about that, my little prince is stubborn. With the lab blocks I am going to give him 48 and if he doesn't eat then I will put in some healthy snacks.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

Personally, I would probably eat cardboard if I got hungry enough. By the look of him, he probably dislikes being hungry as much as I do. ;-)

He won't starve.

Also, with the name and the chasing, thatâ€™s why you should come armed with treats. You could even do some healthy treat that you can put on a spoon (like... fruit and water in a blender and then put in the freezer for a few minutes? Mine love this...) and let him have one or two licks of the spoon and then run away from him again, so that he has to chase you to get the treat.

Get as creative as you can!


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

He is kinda picky. He cant have the same flavor of jello one day and the next. It has to be a different flavor each day. I haven't given him any jello since I made this thread so I will put that on a spoon. He loves jello so much.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

What about sugar free jell-o on the spoon?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

I don't think he's picky, I think he's hopelessly spoiled and he's got you perfectly trained.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

He's probably picky because he's learned that he can be.

He loves Jello because it's like candy. Rats don't need Jello. It's pure sugar. Healthy treats and a balance diet is what he needs. He will get past being so picky when he realizes he can't be.

Sugar-free Jello won't help anything. He does NOT need Jello.


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

I'm a vegan so next time I am at a health store I will see if they have any healthy jello


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

Jessu - He doesn't need ANY type of ANY Jello. He needs a strict diet. Any treats/snacks should offer something for him, not be some sort of candy. Use veggies (small pieces daily) and fruits (limited to once a week or so) for treats.


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

He is on a strict diet now. I will only treat him with jello every few weeks.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

He doesn't need ANY treats.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

Well... I know that when humans go on a diet it needs to be a gradual loss of weight and diet change. I would think that cutting down the calories to a bare minimum after such a large amounts of calories might be a little dangerous. Being 2.5 pds for a rat is rather dangerous too, that's the largest I've heard of a rat being and I've heard of lots of rats. But even so, I would think that you might need to calculate the calories he was getting and not make a TOO dramatic change.

Also sugar in the jello could make him be diabetic. He seems healthy now though. Does he smell sickingly sweet? Be careful and watch him closely after the diet change for signs of sickness ): I hope all goes smoothly though.

Honestly, I don't think it's the treats so much. Yeah he was being fed tons of calories but he also has 20 hours a day of inactivity where he probably only sleeps in the cage because it's boring being by yourself. Seriously I would try to get him a friend. Maybe try adopting a spayed or neutered rat to ensure a successful introduction?

Glad you ordered the diet food but it will take sometime to get to you. Do you have Mazuri lab blocks for him in the meantime?


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

I gave him 1/4 of what I normally give him today. If I do that until the food comes will that be gradual enough? He doesnt smell sickingly sweet. After he went swimming he did smell a bit like grape soda mixed with corn flakes. 
I will go to they pet store thats a bit further then the one I normally go to. I will buy anything that might make his cage time funner. I will look for the mazuri lab blocks too.

..I going to go to the pet store now. Noah has been out for about 3 hours he prob needs a bathroom break anyway.


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

He has to have a different flavor Jello every day? (I'm replying to a much earlier post.)  I thought that ~I~ was the worst "rat spoiler" that I'd ever met, but now, Jessu, I'll hand that crown to you! 

I wish I could turn myself into a rat, and live at ~your~ house for awhile, where the sweets flow freely! 

Seriously, though, I'm so happy to hear about the diet plan and exercise program. I'll bet he gets mad at his food options in the beginning, but as he slims down and feels younger and healthier, and plays more, I think he won't remember to get mad so often.

IMO, you could "treat" him with Jello once In A Very Great While. Especially if that is his favorite food. If it were me, I wouldn't take away the favorite food completely, but if it's jello, I'd limit it a lot.

Kissy to Noah!


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

*Puts crown on*


He loves it so much. How often do you think I could give him some. A teaspoon every 2 weeks?

I kissed Noah for you.


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

To me, if EVERYTHING else he eats is healthy, I would think a teaspoon of jello every two weeks would be reasonable, but I truly am not an expert. We ~do~ have a lot of experts on the forum, though, and some people here volunteer at rat rescues. I think that Kimmikins, Poppyseed, Night, Forensic, and others probably know better than I do about this one.

See, the problem with Jello is that it has nothing healthy about it at all. One of the "treats" that I sometimes give my boys is chocolate coated sunflower seeds. It's a good treat, because it has a tiny amount of chocolate, and also, there is some protein in the seed. (I am working with my vet on diet as well, because my boys love starches the best, and fruits, and don't get enough protein if given their way. She says that this is an example of a treat where we can give them protein without them knowing it.) People who call Jello "candy" mean that it's just sugar and water...nothing nutritional at all. (And trust me, sunflower seeds aren't the best diet, either; it's just that the vet and I were happy to find a food that they would eat that has protein.)

I'm guessing that Jello is his favorite, though, right? Again, in my non-expert opinion, if he is on a strict diet and exercise plan, a little of his favorite from time to time couldn't hurt.

---------------------------------

One thing that could hurt him, though, is if you cut back on food too much all at once. The calorie thing has to be on a sliding scale, as it were. I would be a little worried about giving him, cold turkey, 1/4 of what he usually eats.

It would probably be good to discuss his diet plan with his vet.

We have a friend who lost a lot of weight in a short amount of time, and this caused problems with her gall bladder; she wound up having to have an operation.

I'd definitely not cut back on all foods at once, until and unless you've discussed it with the vet, or some other experts.

-------------------------------------

Poor Noah! Why can't he just get liposuction like all of the stars in Hollywood? :lol:


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

Though I don't really advocate giving rats treats such as Jell-O, if you can find some sugar-free, low-sodium, healthy Jello-O, I guess you can give him a very small portion every few weeks. 

If you want to give Noah a treat, why not opt for something healthy like frozen peas? My rats love any kind of fruit (especially banana).


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

Jessu, listen to Night's advice. Night is almost always right!


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: I always get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

This song is actually my dumbo rat, Buscemi's "song" - because each of my rats get a song  - but Buscemi (Boo) and Augustus (Gus) talked it over, and decided that we should print some of the lyrics here, in dedication to Noah, and his new efforts to slim down. Noah, we all love you just the way you are, but...

"BIGGER ISN'T BETTER"

by Cy Coleman


Bigger isn't better
Taller isn't greater
Larger isn't always wise
Smaller isn't necesarrily the lesser;
Guts can come in any size!

Lady Luck can favor
Just a little shaver
Over one who's six foot three;
Brains in any tussle
Mops the floor with muscle
Ya bet your life I'm glad I'm me!

Bigger isn't better
Larger isn't bolder
Higher might be low inside
When you need to lean
Upon a friendly shoulder
Narrow's just as good as wide

See the mighty lion
Sittin' there and cryin'
Bitten by some tiny flea
Mammoth was colossal
What's he now? A FOSSIL!
Ya bet your life I'm glad I'm me!

What's strong in bulk may lag
Along in brain and heart
That handsome hulk might be
A Lilliputian mentally
Proving consequently...

Though he shows his shoulders
Twice as big as boulders,
If the brain's a tiny pea,
When you're in a pickle
He ain't worth a nickle
Ya bet your life I'm glad I'm me!

The dinosaur's no more
The dear ol' dodo's dead!
But right there on this floor
Some ant will still be treadin'
After Armageddon...

Measuring a hero
Weight is less than zero
Height ain't worth a hoot in ****
Show me any hunk-a-
Man can match the spunk a'
Tiny Tim or Little Nell

Giants look so awesome
Folks are scared to cross 'em
Nonetheless, I guarantee
Smallest Yankee Doodle
If he's in the mood 'll
Kick the whole kaboodle
Using just his noodle
Bet your life I'm glad I'm me!

----------------------------

We hope that this gives Noah inspiration for slimming down...just because he'll be losing weight, doesn't mean he'll be losing love! 

From,
Holly

And Gus And Boo:


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

that song made me smile and giggle. =] littttle buscemi<3


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

... jello... theres a new one :roll:


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

Wow, I saw Noah, and I thought- "it's a clean sewer rat! (in size alone, I swear) I'd better not show my roommate, she's already terrified of the thought of two little girls!" And then I thought, Take heed, and get thee to a gym! 
He sure looks like a love-y guy, though!


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

The vet said he is 1.98 pounds. Phew. He has a big frame and a plump build.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

Larger frames will, obviously, be larger... But even larger rats can maintain a trimmer build. I've never heard of a plump build.. Hmm. I've always thought plump was more of a overweight term rather then describing a frame/build.

Did the vet recommend a diet plan? Granted, most vets aren't nutritionists, but I'm curious as to what they thought.

He's otherwise healthy? Breathing okay, getting around well, heart in perfect order? No stress on his legs? Did they do a blood sugar check?


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

There's no such thing as a "plump" build, honestly. He's really overweight, which you can clearly see in each picture...


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

sorry to say this but.... if u see rolls he's fat, and i see a basket full of rolls (lol)


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

I'm tellin' ya... swimming and digging. And running... and chasing...

Get him moving! :-D


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

I'm dyslexic so I'm bad with words. He is like big boned. He the largest rat they have seen. She said that he should not be allowed to get any heaver Right now he is pleasantly plump and It would be nice if he slimed down a bit. His heart is fine, lungs sound good. Didn't do a blood sugar check but he dose have a bit of a respiratory prob. His nose has been drippy lately. So he is taking a course of meads. Only healthy snacks avoid surgery, fatty foods. In a week I'm supposed to call and let her know how his respiratory prob is. And if we need to go on another week of meds. We are going to stop by every 3 months and weigh him plus see how his sinus are doing.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

I'm glad that the vet is on board now. Good luck!


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

Jessu:

Glad that you mentioned that you are dyslexic. If there is ever something printed here that doesn't look right to you, please be sure to ask about it. We're a friendly group...someone will be happy to explain. I've known enough dyslexic people in my life to know that it has ~nothing~ to do with how "smart" they are - a lot of them are smarter than I am! :lol:

I'm very glad that you are working in conjunction with your vet regarding this. My vet is very good, and I trust her in every way. (She even agreed, if anything ever happened to me, to "adopt" my boys, and treat them like kings!) Hopefully, your vet is just as good, and he or she will work with you and Noah, to find the right diet and exercise program for him.

Is the dripping from his nose red?


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

Jessu - it might be a good idea for you to invest in a digital scale for him. I think it's a good idea to weigh your pets regularly (especially small/exotic animals), since losing and gaining weight can be signs of numerous health issues. 

I just purchased a brand new digital postal scale off eBay for only $17 - it can go up to 50 lbs! Not that you need that kind of range for rats, but I do send out packages quite a bit so it'll do double duty. This is the eBay store I bought my scale from.


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

Night:

Your rats have the coolest names!


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

I try! One of these days I'm going to name a rat something really simple to throw off my other awesome names. Like, "Jeff" or "Bob Dole."


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*



Night said:


> "Bob Dole"


Just about fell out of my chair laughing. :lol:


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

I also disgrafic, which I have no idea how to spell, and ADD. But I lucked out. I was supposed to have spinal bifida, retardation, never talk, run and what not. I was 3 months early. For someone that was supposed to never talk I popped out screaming and slapped the dr. I wasn't crying I was yelling. I was born blind too. My eyes opened later.
Back to Noah. He has red drippy nose and is sneezy.
Only 17. Thanks for the find. I placed a bid for 20 on this one 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320147580093
Noah seems to like the color blue.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

I always place my bid about 15 seconds before the auction ends :lol:

What's dripping from Noah's nose is called porphyrin. It goes hand-in-hand with upper respiratory infections. Hopefully the antibiotics will clear up his sneezing soon!


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

<Off topic>
I'm dyslexic, too.  Spell check is my friend. I'm a phonetic speller... Sadly, spell check isn't, so I have to check words elsewhere sometimes. Okay, a lot.
</off topic>

What meds did they put him on?


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

I can never remember what its called. I just refer to it as that red stuff.
I do that too. Google seems to work. Just search the word and it will spell check.
He is on vibramycin, .45 cc twice a day and baytril, .09 cc twice a day


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

That's exactly what I do.  Gotta love Google.


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

People that have been in my life who are dyslexic always seem to be really really bright in some other way, like common sense, or something, and they ~always~ wind up with the obvious answer before I do. I can only imagine what it's like to be dyslexic, but, I guess, like with anything, you learn to live with it, and it seems natural.

Don't worry, Kimmikins! I only care about spellllingg when I can't tell what the other person is talking about! :lol: I make a lot of spelling mistakes myself, but it's because my fingernails are too long, and I type too fast. Or other times, my brain is "off," and I spell the thing wrong, or worse, forget to write some of the words!

Jessu, all I can think is...You Sure Showed Them!!!  Now, you're giving presentations on rodents in your paleontology (sp?) class!

And as for Noah, I thought it might be dripping red, but Night already posted the information that I had on it. Does he like his medicine, or is it hard to get him to take it?


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

He slaps me and lets it drool out of his mouth. Its so hard to get it in him. I usuly have to mix it in something. But he gets bored and wont take it if I mixed it with something I recently mixed it with. He had his first dose at the vet. It took 3 of us to get it in him. I held his body, one of the vet assistance held his head so he wouldn't suck it in, and the other shot the meds in his mouth. One time he spit it back out all over one of the girls. This time he let himself do a big messy poo and it got on his balls. I held them under the water in the sink. Instead of just wiping him. That led to some spoiled comments.


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

Oh, my gosh! What a character Noah is! He could star in his own movie, he really could!


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

Mixing it with baby food or a bit of syrup might work. It needs to be something he's not otherwise eating, only when he gets his meds, so it's a real treat.

You have the most spoiled rat.  I've never heard of a rat that wouldn't accept the same food twice in a row. I mean, after awhile, sure... They might get bored of the same thing over and over. But that's not quite what you're saying.


----------



## toolie (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

Aye!!! Wow, that is a huge ratty. You should seriously call your local news station and be put on the news. Thats wonderful.


----------



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

wow,he is big!


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

I won the scale for 94 cents!
...shipping is 15 bucks


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

Maybe he can be on the Guniess book of world records XD

Glad Noah is doing fine! Is there any reason why you can't get him a new friend. I seriously think that would make him happy. And like I said, you could adopt a spayed female or neutered male to make an introduction more smooth.


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

Little Brother Buscemi ("Boo") changed Big Brother Gus' life - he INSISTS on playing, ALL the time!


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*



Poppyseed said:


> Maybe he can be on the Guniess book of world records XD


 LOL ditto!! LOL :lol:



> I seriously think that would make him happy.


I agree!!! he would enjoy having a ratsy friend.


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

Anyone know what the record is?

I would but the rest of the humans don't want another. If it comes down to it It will happen though. I'm not sure if he wants a friend. I think he might get jealous and I don't think he will want to share his stuff.

BTW..heres loads of Noah pics
http://ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=3066.html


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

Animals don't get jealous, they get territorial. He should accept a new friend after proper introductions. If he's aggressive toward him, it might be a good idea to look into getting him neutered. I have 12 rats, and all of them are spayed/neutered. Best decision I ever made for them


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

You might be surprised! Rats are VERY social creatures and while introductions might take some time it usually takes a lot shorter time when it's a single rat as they aren't part of a colony. It also tends to be easier with spayed or neutered rats or babies that's why I suggested adopting one! Plus you get to help a rat out.

As far as other humans not wanting another: That is a tough situation but you can probably talk them into it. You won't need a larger cage as yours is plenty big enough (I have that cage, and ran it through the calculator and it holds 3-4 not counting the tubes) And having two isn't really that different from having one. Sure quarantine and intro periods may present some form of challenge but after a month or so it's back down to one cage and hopefully two very happy rats.

Just looking at him, I think he would love a spayed female. I don't know why I just get that feeling! And a female friend would be GREAT to help him keep up on the exercise lol. Spayed of course before she comes in the house lol.

I really don't think he would get jealous. He does seem happy being alone though. I just seriously think a companion will help his weight issues tremendously not to mention help him stay happy so he maintains his health and just give him some much needed companionship.

How would you feel if you were captured by a large alien, put in a cage and played with for just a couple hours a day but never had another human to talk to for the rest of your life? And you couldn't communicate that clearly with the aliens? Just put yourself in his shoes and at least try to get another friend instead of assuming he won't like it.


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

I think animals get jealous Molly my late dog used to get jealous of my Nintendo and would turn it off. We lost Molly last year on 7/8. Everyone is still really heart broken about it. Today was the first day we brought her urn out. They could not bear to look at it before. My grams and mom were crying so much. Nows not a very good time to try to get them to accept another pet. Because her death is so fresh in their mind. Another pet means that they will eventually have to grieve it. They want to avoid feeling hurt again. In 2 weeks I will start trying to talk them into it.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

I can understand that. I have two rat groups that won't be able to intro until at least one guy gets snipped. I really want to do it ASAP but have other vet cost more important than that, and these guys have friends so it isn't a necessity at the moment. 

I have found that the rats that live together never get jealous of the other rat they live with. They do however tend to show some form of jealousy when they see me paying attention to the competing rat couples cage. But only when they SEE it. I had their cages on separate sides of the room and no jealousy and everyone is more calm. But the cage Morgan and Hobbes in was just too small for large manrats (even though it technically holds two rats, and is technically wide enough it still doesn't seem to have the horizontal room) so I moved them downstairs in the two cage in one cage that Bert and Bastian live in. They LOVE the space BUT tension levels have risen and every time I go to pet one rat the other will get jealous and show aggressiveness. This pretty much only goes on between Bert and Morgan.

I'm blabbing lol. Just showing my experience. Intros are tough in intact males but that doesn't mean you shouldn't try. I think when looking for another rat if you ever decide to you should take in the personality as careful as possible and bring in one whose personality you think would go very well with Noah's.

I am sorry for the loss of you dog ): It's nice that the whole family loved her so much to give her such a wonderful tribute. I've been through a couple of losses this year and it never seems to get easier. I still take in more animals to honor the lost pet by showing them that despite all I still love and care for their kind.


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

So sorry to hear about Molly! She sounds like a truly great friend!

For a long time, I had an "only child" rat, for many reasons (including that I could devote a whole lot of time every day to my rat, but also because the humans in the house weren't even crazy about one rat, let alone two.)

Every once in awhile, I would bring up getting a ratly "companion," and I would acknowledge both the pros and cons. Then, I would drop the subject for awhile. I wasn't in a rush...I was just planting some ideas.

Then, one day, my mom remarked to me that she guessed it would be OK for me to get Augustus a Little Brother. 

-------------------------------------

After that, I gave a lot of personal thought as to how a new kid would affect Gus. Gus was my first priority...he was happy, and I wanted to keep him happy.

I read a lot, on the 'net and in books, about how to do the "introductions" between the rats, which is a long process, but it wound up working beautifully.

I have never had a problem with Gus getting jealous, nor even territorial. My vet advised me that it was important, especially at the beginning, to give Gus special things, and always put him first. In the beginning, Gus seemed a little worried about losing my love, but with sweeties, attention, and a lot of praise, over a long time, he's become secure in the fact that I will always love him.

This also worked out well, because Buscemi ("Boo,") the Little Brother Rat, is very young, and as long as he gets lots of run-and-play time, he doesn't feel slighted if I pet Gus more, or talk to him longer. Boo would rather run around than be pet.

----------------------------------

Gus seemed to be turning into a "lay around the house rat," but when we brought Buscemi home, all of that changed; now Gus has to realize that he may be ambushed by a little rat wanting to wrestle at any time of the day or night! :lol: We all love each other, and are one "pack" (family.)

----------------------------------

I don't know how the humans will react, but I don't think you have to worry about how Noah will react, because he's fairly young, and he gets a lot of love and reassurance from you. I'll bet he'd love a little companion around, to play with and wrestle!

Let us know how things go...


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

That rat was a very big boy. I think if u got him soem exercise and made some good muscles on him he would be a very strong and healthy rat. U could always let him enjoy sitting around wasting his life away but if i only could live a few years i wouldnt wanna be obese. I think if u took the exercise and food combination to heart u could make him live longer.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

Jessu is working hard to help Noah lose weight, including vet help and weighing him at home.

He is trying. did you read this whole thread?


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

oh my gosh i thought that was a rabbit in the last two pictures. If mine gets that big I'm going to have to get rid of my dog. haha
and for excersise I suggest getting a dog leash and taking him for a jog. =] jk I let mine run around for about 2 hours because she hated the wheel. She'd look at it. Jump over it. go under it. It was basicaly in her way. so i close off a kind of rat proof room (no cords where they can be chewed, lots of climbing and running space) and let her go at it.


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

Actually, there are special harnesses and leashes made for rats (assuming the rat wants to cooperate.) I'm not sure if they would fit Noah, though.

Noah, we all love you, no matter what you look like! You're a very handsome boy! We just want you to feel healthy.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

I baught my boys a harness...it was the funniest thing Ive ever seen, LMAO. Jay always wiggled loose of it, But not Bob; Bob would just sit there, giving me the "evil eye", his chubby tummy hanging over the sides, lol...Only used it about 2-3 times, they obviously didnt like it so I dont use it anymore. 



way2kewl4u_92 said:


> U could always let him enjoy sitting around wasting his life away but if i only could live a few years i wouldnt wanna be obese.


My boys LOVE being lazy...most males do. From my understanding Noah is out and about doing his thing everyday and Im sure he's content with how he is. Altrhough thats not quit the size we all would like him to be, to be healthy, there IS something being down about it! I also heard hes already lost some weight.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*



Holly said:


> Actually, there are special harnesses and leashes made for rats (assuming the rat wants to cooperate.) I'm not sure if they would fit Noah, though.
> 
> Noah, we all love you, no matter what you look like! You're a very handsome boy! We just want you to feel healthy.


If a rat harness didn't, I bet a ferret one might...


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

I like the ferret harness's alot better than the rat ones...The rat ones seem bulky which is why I dont think my boys like it.


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

This one is for "small animals" which is nice because it has velcro that makes it the perfect size and then has snap in latches too. 

It seems like it would work for the big dough boy!  Because it's adjustable, it can fit anything from a rat to a guinea pig so your big boy should fit in it well! 

http://www.petco.com/product/10498/Super-Pet-Comfort-Harness-and-Stretchy-Stroller.aspx


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

Thats the one I have for Jay and Bob and it just seems too bulky...But Noah is ALOT bigger lol so it might fit alot better and give him more support, haha.


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*



JennieLove said:


> But Noah is ALOT bigger lol so it might fit alot better and give him more support, haha.


That's kinda what I was thinking :lol:

He really is a huge ratty!!


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

http://www.petco.com/product/10498/Super-Pet-Comfort-Harness-and-Stretchy-Stroller.aspx
I got Noah that...got him a ferret t shirt at the same time. He was too fat for both. He looked like a skrink wraped sasuge in the shirt. I got him a Chihuahua/small dog harness and he was to fat for that as well.

He has lost weight. I can feel his spine a lot more and his shoulder blades. I think I can locate where the ribs might be. I will see how much he weighs when he is done his nap. Today it was back to school for me. I have been wakening up well past 12 but today I woke up at 7. Noah is not used to me waking up that early any more then I am so when I woke up I scared the heck out of him and he fell of his new waffle block house. When I got back I started putting together my binders and marking folders. He kept running off with my papers and book covers. We had a lot of tug o wars and I have rat bites in my home work.

He really likes the house...heres a link
http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/601-9169675-4965702?asin=B0002DJ4QQ&AFID=Shopping&LNM=B0002DJ4QQ|Waffle_Block_Small_Animal_House&ref=tgt_adv_XSC10001


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

Thats funny. I love that rat! I am getting that harness. and my boys LOVE that house. They had it since they were a month old and they are now starting to fill it in...(I bought the LARGE)


----------



## mollylovesherrat (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

:lol: 
He's a big un.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

I just love Noah! I love my hyper petite little girlies, but there's something mighty endearing about such a big squishy dude! He sounds almost like a little dog, wrestling you for school papers. But, how's the weight loss going, since you're trying to get him a tad healthier?


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

Jessu, hope you see this. Check your PM inbox. I sent you one at the end of August. I forgot what I said, now, but I notice that you didn't pick it up, which probably means you didn't know it was there. Thanks!


----------



## Thekherham (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

Whoa, that is one big rat.
I want my girls to grow, but not to that size.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

I seriously doubt (and seriously hope) your girlies never get that big. :lol:


----------



## Ratty_Mama (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

Sorry to say but he is the squishest ratty I've ever seen (especially in those last two photos). Lol but hes very cute


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

Enormous ! I reckon Mummy mated with a rabbit or something !


----------



## Brad (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

I think fatty rattys are very humorous. Corn fed and ready to work, hoo wa.


----------



## meggybooze (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

hes lovely and fat


----------



## Cazsamps (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

OMG he is HUGE!! I thought he was a rabbit for a second there lol what a big boy lol gorgeous tho!


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

Good lord that is one big rat. Everyone tells me Addo is really big, but LORDY LORDY.


----------



## Ratty1100 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

I WANT huge rat. The bigger the better! :lol:


----------



## ratcals (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

Yes, he is huge, but adorable. I see the problem though. In the next to the last picture it looks like he is eating his cage. Those are calories he can do without.

Does he actually fit in those tunnels?


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

I want to breed your rat to one a few our chunky females and see how the babies come out...lol...Maybe then I could have a ratty like that!

I have to say that is the coolest rat out there.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

That's one big rat!

By the way, we have the same cage!


----------



## Barbiie (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

Wow he's huge i want myn that bigg lol =] looks so cuddley hehe x


----------



## Charlet_2007 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: I allways get told that my rat is huge, what do you thin*

hes what you call a colossal size.. my bazzles was that big.. they have to have city rat in there line somewhere for them to be that big...


----------

